# New LS owner



## semdoug (Dec 11, 2004)

Well I finally did it. Just ordered a Tuscany from Colorado Cyclist. Originally I was just going to get a Firenze for my crappy weather ride. But, when I saw CC is having a great sale on the Solano ($2199) and the Tuscany ($2599 I just couldn't pass it up. I compared both bikes at a couple of shops in Seattle, $2995 and $3950 respectively. Unfortunately no test rides were possible, my size, 61, seems to be hard to find locally. I did ride a 59 Vortex during the LS demo tour. Seemed to be OK just a little short so I went with the 61. I liked the looks of the Solano but those Real Design carbon wheels looked and felt a little sketchy. I could compress the carbon material on the side of the rim with fairly light thumb pressure. Is this common with carbon wheels? Didn't seem like they would be very durable, most of my riding is on rough roads and chip seal. Plus I've heard they retain water. Maybe that wheel business was just my justification for getting the Tuscany.

I can't wait to get it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Congratulations.*

I am an old time Litespeed rider. I have a 1997 Vortex that is still the best bike I have ever owned. With adding a set of Stronglight CT-2 cranks last night it weighs 14.5 lbs. Not bad for an old clunker.

No not all carbon wheels are like that. The Real's only use a carbon fairing and are not structural carbon in design. True carbon wheels have to be very stiff since the have to be able to be laced and take the stress of riding on them. The Real carbon fairing only provide areodymanics. It's not a bad wheel if you can buy it cheaply although I would look elsewhere for a serious areo wheel if I were in the market.

Post some pictures and enjoy your new bike.



semdoug said:


> Well I finally did it. Just ordered a Tuscany from Colorado Cyclist. Originally I was just going to get a Firenze for my crappy weather ride. But, when I saw CC is having a great sale on the Solano ($2199) and the Tuscany ($2599 I just couldn't pass it up. I compared both bikes at a couple of shops in Seattle, $2995 and $3950 respectively. Unfortunately no test rides were possible, my size, 61, seems to be hard to find locally. I did ride a 59 Vortex during the LS demo tour. Seemed to be OK just a little short so I went with the 61. I liked the looks of the Solano but those Real Design carbon wheels looked and felt a little sketchy. I could compress the carbon material on the side of the rim with fairly light thumb pressure. Is this common with carbon wheels? Didn't seem like they would be very durable, most of my riding is on rough roads and chip seal. Plus I've heard they retain water. Maybe that wheel business was just my justification for getting the Tuscany.
> 
> I can't wait to get it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Cool bike...*

...and you got a really good deal. I have a 53 cm 2002 Tuscany that's a great ride. It has Cane Creek Aero wheels that I like a lot. Only upgrades: a Kestrel EMS Pro carbon bar, a Koobi AU Chrono Gel seat, and Physik Gel bar tape. It flies...


----------

